# Can anyone tell me about Cavalier pipes?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I received one of these for free from a man by opening a wanted ad on Craigslist for old pipes.

It's a small pipe, the mouth piece on it has a circled C that almost looks like a Copyright symbol, the pipe itself has Cavalier etched into it with "Imported Briar" right under it.

What I found interested is when I pull the stem from the pipe, it is a piece of copper that is shaped somewhat like a screw, if you wanted to you could stab some one with it - it's very sharp and at the base is an intake area to allow air flow.

Anyone ever heard of these pipes, their worth, etc. etc.?

I'm cleaning it up to use for rarer blends of tobacco that I get as it has a small bowl.

I was told it's from the 1940-1950's.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

C-Caq -- Pipes : Logos & Markings

Look at these and see if one is it.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My guess is that you have a Medico Cavalier. Medico -- Pipes: Logos & Markings

Cavalier can also refer to a pipe with a tar trap: like this much abused Wally Frank: The Precision Pipe Repair Blog Page


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

None of the below show photo's of my pipe - I'll try to get some pictures up some time.

What is the story behind the metal shank at the end of the mouth piece that goes into the actual pipe, though?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Could it be a stinger designed to be made from copper when there was a shortage of aluminum during the war?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

that is a "stinger" was the big thing back in the day it seems to cause the smoke to swirl so that it would cool more before going into your mouth. Didnt work it seems but many of the different brands came up with their own design and patented it to show they were different and better.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> None of the below show photo's of my pipe - I'll try to get some pictures up some time.
> 
> What is the story behind the metal shank at the end of the mouth piece that goes into the actual pipe, though?


Does it look something like this?










Sounds like you are describing a "stinger", which was invented to condense moisture and keep it from getting into you mouth. Unfortunately, all most of them did was to make your pipe gurgle during smoking.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I would most definitely say that's what it is.


----------

